# Pure pointer hog dog ?



## buddylee (Aug 4, 2009)

Who all has hunted behind a pure pointer for hogs ? Looking for some  "pointers!" on getting one started. I have a young female that someone gave me to bird hunt with. I decided to put her in the pig pen and check her out. After 15 minutes she was baying a little and showing a lot of interest and then the next minute she was goofing off. She is only around a year old so I figured that might have something to do with it and her being a POINTER. For those who have trained pointers for hogs, what do you think about my dogs first trip to the pen ?


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Aug 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 4, 2009)

an EP or a versatile breed?  I'm sure it would be good at finding hogs if it was trained on them


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Aug 4, 2009)

Jasper has yet to find his own hog but hunts his tail off from the time the tailgate drops.  Just a matter of time and he will find one and he will be made..energy to burn


----------



## buddylee (Aug 5, 2009)

Mine is an EP/GSP cross. I have heard of pure pointers that made excellent bay dogs.


----------



## kornbread (Aug 5, 2009)

i hunted with one fine eb dog it will take some training like any dog. they usualy are going to be a long range dog


----------



## hog head (Aug 5, 2009)

i hunt this his is jam up will find and bay by his seft


----------



## GOTCHA (Aug 5, 2009)

go to boardogs.com and look under breeds and it will tell you that they take longer to mature than others. my gsp female is 1 1/2 and she hunts pretty good has found her own hogs but she really goofed off til after her first heat. and with a male pointer i would imagine it would take even longer. and my gsp will hardly bark at a hog in a pen.


----------



## Dpsmith (Aug 5, 2009)

we got a straight bird dog female that is about two that found and bayed 2 this past weekend. if we had a decent catch dog they woulda been caught hogs!


----------



## GOTCHA (Aug 5, 2009)

dpsmith come get you a puppy and in about 8 or so months he'll catch those hogs for you


----------



## Dpsmith (Aug 5, 2009)

GOTCHA said:


> dpsmith come get you a puppy and in about 8 or so months he'll catch those hogs for you



we got two young pits now... just not quiet ready for the woods.


----------



## GOTCHA (Aug 5, 2009)

10-4 good luck


----------



## Dpsmith (Aug 5, 2009)

one may get a crash course real fast next time we go! lol tired of messing with folks who say there dog will get the job done and i out ran it to bay.


----------

